# Driving Lyft/Uber under someone else's account



## FGE (Nov 28, 2017)

Stupid question, but will ask nonetheless. Today Lyft deactivated my account for having 4 points on my record. I rely on Lyft income and this is a heavy hit. Is it possible to drive under someone else's account? Is there another way? Thanks


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL! Try and see what happens. :roflmao: Not sure what other consequences there would be, but you'd at least get the other person also permanently deactivated.

Time to find another gig.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FGE said:


> I rely on Lyft income


Seriously?
Well, welcome to UP.net....you're never charged an admission fee here! :smiling:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

No Uber where you are .. ?

And no, unless you want to get that drivers account deactivated as well


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Guber has a photog verification they throw at you randomly. I've never seen this with Gryft so don't see why you couldn't do it. Nothing in life is free so I'm sure they will want a cut. Doesn't sound profitable ay all


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

FGE said:


> Stupid question, but will ask nonetheless. Today Lyft deactivated my account for having 4 points on my record. I rely on Lyft income and this is a heavy hit. Is it possible to drive under someone else's account? Is there another way? Thanks


Many times I've had ppl doing this with my ubereats orders 
I have no issue with it

However if we're talking about driving, this is a massive red flag 
No woman would trust you

You would quickly get deactivated


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Many times I've had ppl doing this with my ubereats orders
> I have no issue with it
> 
> However if we're talking about driving, this is a massive red flag
> ...


So a guy that got deactivated for eating the customer's uber eats orders or rubbing his balls on people's McNuggets ??? You're cool with him using someone else's account to keep working ?? As long as your order shows up? Cool ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> So a guy that got deactivated for eating the customer's uber eats orders or rubbing his balls on people's McNuggets ??? You're cool with him using someone else's account to keep working ?? As long as your order shows up? Cool ?


im not cool with it but these ppl are just trying to earn a few extra pennies. someone else can ruin their day but im not gonna do it.

if the food was opened up i would probably tho


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

There are 10,000 Pablos and 10,000 Muhammads doing the same thing presently. Give it a shot.

In the meantime, check out Roadie and Postmates and the like.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FGE said:


> Stupid question, but will ask nonetheless. Today Lyft deactivated my account for having 4 points on my record. Is it possible to drive under someone else's account?


There are no stupid questions on UP.net.
Well....okay...? maybe this question was stupid.
Anyway, welcome to UP.net. You can learn plenty here!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Many times I've had ppl doing this with my ubereats orders
> I have no issue with it
> 
> However if we're talking about driving, this is a massive red flag
> ...


Not if he finds someone willing to do it who looks even remotely like him.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Not if he finds someone willing to do it who looks even remotely like him.


I was going to say that but just didn't care to.

You're absolutely right. I drive black / suv and many Armenians drivers around me have 2-3 accounts. The only way this is possible is getting another Armenian similar in appearance and sign them up and use their account.

You're right tho


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FGE said:


> Stupid question, but will ask nonetheless. Today Lyft deactivated my account for having 4 points on my record. I rely on Lyft income and this is a heavy hit. Is it possible to drive under someone else's account? Is there another way? Thanks


Absolutely, but some people will tell you no like lyft and the cops



Uber's Guber said:


> Seriously?
> Well, welcome to UP.net....you're never charged an admission fee here! :smiling:


SOCIALIST!!!!!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FGE said:


> Stupid question, but will ask nonetheless. Today Lyft deactivated my account for having 4 points on my record. I rely on Lyft income and this is a heavy hit. Is it possible to drive under someone else's account? Is there another way? Thanks


--------------------
Why did they deactivate? 4 points on your record ??? What does that mean ? You can try a support center to plead for mercy or drive for Uber. What ever you did wrong, stop doing it.


----------

